# My little install on a 1000hp nissan 350z :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

After two hard weeks, i finally completed the audio portion for this insane 1000hp nissan Z

Before i go into the details, i want to thank the crew at Elemental Designs for answering my questions and providing extremely speedy shipping for the products.

Last but not least, i want to thank my bud Doug at RK autotechnik (http://www.rkautotechnik.com) for his time and his CNC prowess, without him the install wouldnt be possible.

Here are some pics of the car, please dont ask me in detail whats all done, too many to list, but the gist of it is:

1. 4.24 litre stroker kit on the VQ, APS extreme kit twin turbos at 24psi and all support mods, 850ish RWHP.
2. the entire top of the car (hood, roof, pillars, hatch) is carbon Fiber
3. lambo doors (made my life a bit interesting while installing )
4. Volk wheels
5. suspension, body kit yadi yadi yada
6. CF bride seats 













































































































The goals of this install was:

1. superb sound quality
2. stealthiness
3. someting that flows wtih the many many mods on the car
4. keeping in theme of the car's overall project (unique and somehwat sinister)

so...the system is anchored by an alpine 205 single din flipout dvd player. This unit was already installed in the car when i got to it , and is the only portion of the old system that remains 










The front stage on the car consists of a pair of DLS ultimate Iridium 6.2 6.5: two component set, they are molded and wrapped in CF vinyl  On the driver side, special attention was paid so the kicks retains the dead pedal. The sound stage provided is superb, at eye level and well centered.



















the main attraction, obviously is the trunk.

here is the view with all the stuff hidden and the trunk mat in place (I think a custom mat will be made int he future). the trunk remains fully usable 










take the trunk mat off and here is what greets you. an odd shaped grille of some sort int he front, and a cover panel with 420Z TT logo in raised vinyl. the entire floor is also covered in CF vinyl to match the ton of CF on the car.




























Lift both covers off, and the main system greets you. SEVEN elemental designs 7kv.2 6.5" subwoofers sits in a inverted U shaped box, topped wtih real brushed aluminum. there is also a clouded plexiglass border running the entire outside perimeter of the sub opening. The amp, a single DLS A5 3 channel, sits in its own well below plexi, the well is lined in silver CF vinyl. My vinyl logo is reverse mounted from the bottom of the plexi.

The amp sends over 85 watts to the front stage, and about 750 watts to the 7 subs.





































flip a switch on the back wall, and the entire plexi border lights up, though its hard to see, the logo in the center also lights up (see night pics later)





































the 7 little subs are super clean, great transients, and reach clean down below 20hz, sounds like a good pair of powerufl 10s or 12s 

now comes the really bad pics, again, i apologize for my lack of picture taking skills...i am sure better ones will come

here are some dark shops to show off the plexi and the glowing logo


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

----------------------------------------------------------------------

now for an abbreviated install log:

when i started taking things apart from the old install, i found some...well...lets say not so great installation techniques 

*BEFOREUCT TAPE ANYONE?*





































*AFTER:*



















*BEFORE: Alpine brain sitting on a bundle of wires, and a big bundle ont he other side*





































*AFTER: wires and component all neatly run and fully secured*
































































the infamouse WMD pic, 4 fans push in, 2 pull out. the subs were switched at the last minute to silver coned to better match the install 




























making of the kick panels:
































































stock nav voice speaker (DLS midrange) sunk into the B pillar close to the driver:










making of the two grilles:















































questions and comments welcome.


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2006)

Perfection, excellent work.


----------



## rcurley55 (Jul 6, 2005)

bing, nice work as always - but a question - where are the fans venting to exactly?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

looks great as usually Bing....thanks for showing the raised vinyl step......
Maybe you should install a full laegacy install next with dangling wires and home theature woofer box taken from the salvation army......just to add something out of the usual greatness.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the fans believe it or not, arent even neccessary for the amp, what they are doing is keeping the the vinyl logo cool so it doestn bubble lol...also i just di that cuase after lining them all up, i thought it looked cool.

they vent to the air space behind it, there are still a good 4-5 inches before the back wall...

and yes, i realzie now i put the Z in the raised vinyl logo upside down...lol...idiot...gonna order some new vinyl and redo it next week..

b


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

incredible. Great work. Keep posting as you should be proud of your work.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Bing, come by and pick me up. I want to see if it really has 1000hp.  


Dude, excellent work. I love the carbon fiber wrap on the kicks.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

anthony, no way i am driving it haha...why dont you come by today afternoon or something 

b


----------



## orion1998_1 (Mar 7, 2007)

very nice, where did you get the cf vynal?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

select products...but it was a ***** to work wtih

b


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

nice work as always!


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Great work indeed. If I ever happen to own an exotic car, I know who to call.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Man, I really like that install. Great job!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

please,. no exotics  i can refer you a shop for those haha


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Impressive! That looks like allot of fun to drive.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

persoanlly, i would be scared to death of ever driving it on high boost...even loost boost at around 680WHP in a rear wheel drive car is insane...if you screw up, you will be dead before you realized it lol

i will stick to my soon to be 400hp awd for now


----------



## avaxis (May 23, 2006)

all i can say is sweet ride, sweet installation. simplicityinsound? there's nothing simple about the amount of work, effort and planning that went into the car. though the end result looks simple, sleek and sweet. just like the car, its stealthy but it walks the talk. no screaming for attention here. respect.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet freakin' ride all around


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

very nice install. how long did it take you?

question though. how did the SQ actually turn out? just by looking at the install im kinda hesitant to give in a "superb SQ" rating. Im not saying that it cant and doesnt, but with the tweets aiming straight across so close to the floor, it would appear that the soundstage is below the dash. typically when tweets are instlaled in the kicks, they are aimed upwards to raise the stage. also I noticed that you have 7 subs and only 1 set of components for the front. when speaking in terms of strictly SQ, these numbers are a bit uneven. 

so with all that in mind, can you describe to us how it actually sounded? how was the stage height, depth, imaging, and tonality?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i can tell you from my experience that Zs and Gs, coupled with DLS ultiamte, aimed like this acutally produces a eye level stage and good center image 

i am sure you know whcih way a speaker is pointing doesnt alway translates into staging and imaging  look at some past iasca winners, and you may find plent of off axis kicks 

but...here is my opinion:

1. subbass: very good, the 7 6.5" subs sound basically like two good powered 10s, very good transients, and decent low freq extension (-3 db point estimated at around 17-18hz)

2. midbass, above average, the DLS iridium is a good midbass speaker, howevedr, i am only giving them 85 watts, so it could be better with more power  but honestly pretty good

3. midrange: very good, as DLS IR set is known for

4. Highs: very good...again to me a DLS strong suit.

tonality: good...the sub tonality is very good, the rest, i think the funky interior does do some cancellation here nad there...but wtih the 5 bands avaiable to me ont he alpine HU, i gave it a gneral downward sloping tune...for a daily driver its pretty nice, no obvious issues

imaging: decent placement in center image (right aboev the 3 guages), center image focus is so so...but thas expected wtih a dash like this.

staging: eye level staging aross the board

widths...about 2" from the A pillar to A pillar...again, a fucntion of the car's interior and the locations

overall SQ...keep in mind this is not a sound comp car...but as a daily driver it really is pretty good...i would say for a non-heavily eqed system, this would rate a good 8 out of 10 for me...

b


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> persoanlly, i would be scared to death of ever driving it on high boost...even loost boost at around 680WHP in a rear wheel drive car is insane...if you screw up, you will be dead before you realized it lol
> 
> i will stick to my soon to be 400hp awd for now


lets see some pics of the official BING-mobile.......if it was like mine then you have a cheap set of coaxials and a basic cd pplayer....why you ask because for almost 2 years i nbever had time to upgrade the way I wanted to ....and when i did have time paying customers wanted me to have their money.......but that has finally changed.....so lets se it Bing.


----------



## Hi There (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd say it, but I think avaxis already did it better:




avaxis said:


> all i can say is sweet ride, sweet installation. simplicityinsound? there's nothing simple about the amount of work, effort and planning that went into the car. though the end result looks simple, sleek and sweet. just like the car, its stealthy but it walks the talk. no screaming for attention here. respect.


Of the installs you've shown thus far, I like this one the best, mainly due to the challenge involved and the elegant look to the finished product.

wrt to the mess you found....It's hard to believe that someone would go through all that trouble to upgrade the sound and wire it, yet skimp on something as simple as perhaps an mdf ring to mount the midbasses to or organized wiring into the trunk. These are things that are cheap and take little effort to implement...I don't expect Average Joe to have skills like yours, but it bothers me when people don't _try_, especially in an expensive car with many good-looking and well thought out engine mods (although I wonder as to the utility of that many ponies in a car so light) and a driver who cares about quality.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

sure  here you go

http://volvospeed.com/vs_forum/index.php?showtopic=45993

b


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

holly **** thats a beautiful car. im so glad they went with black for it. awesome install.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> sure  here you go
> 
> http://volvospeed.com/vs_forum/index.php?showtopic=45993
> 
> b


goddamn thats a hell of an install there. do u think if u put the crossovers in a different spot, could u have fit another max10 in there?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> sure  here you go
> 
> http://volvospeed.com/vs_forum/index.php?showtopic=45993
> 
> b


Great job. 

But I am sure that you already knew that, did you find yourself not doing shortcuts in your own car that you would take in customers car, because maybe they are not that crucial to the install? or not seen?


----------



## couchflambeau (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't care for CF... but that turned out great. I'd be proud to own that car.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Great job.
> 
> But I am sure that you already knew that, did you find yourself not doing shortcuts in your own car that you would take in customers car, because maybe they are not that crucial to the install? or not seen?


to a certain extent...that is true...

but very small stuff really, i would say comapre my own installw with a customer who paid a normal install cost, things i may not have done are:

1. intead of coating the kicks with 4-5 layers of dmapening, i would do two, whcih is more than sufficient

2. uh...acutally i cant think of anyhting else lol...

thats about it, i do the wire the same way always, i seal everyhign the same always...uh...i honestly dont cut that many corners...

b


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I once ran short on washer and needed ONE mosre to finish reinstalling a customers door pods so i used a penney......worked perfect....I just hope they dont remove the panel and see it....they will be like WTF?.....lol


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

my theory is as long as it works, and doesnt in anyway reduce the interity or performance of the install, its fine.

heck if you went through the trouble and drilled a pinny just to replace a washer, i would say thats perfectly fine  sorta like when i ran outta wire tires one time and only had these ricealicious neon colored ones, and used them instead lol


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

Pseudonym said:


> goddamn thats a hell of an install there. *do u think if u put the crossovers in a different spot, could u have fit another max10 in there?*


id reeeeeally like to know this. i have 2 max10's now and am eyeballing this car.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

You are the **** just because you used woofers that small. I love 6.5-7's Dont care what anyone says they can be some of the best SQ woofers you can buy. I had a 6th order b bandpass with 4 6.5s and I always had people thinking they were 12's in a bass reflex eclosure.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Pseudonym said:


> id reeeeeally like to know this. i have 2 max10's now and am eyeballing this car.


you could always sell me one.....I dont thing two would have worked unless they were inverted do to required air space....isnt IDMAx like . 6 cubed
for smalll enclosures?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the simple answer is...yes, you can fit two idmax10s...though i never evern thought about it, one already pressurzies the car enough to modulate my voice. i am not sure if you can do it the same way i did, using the stock foam in place, but i know two can fit int he well under the floor...and even easier if you tilt them away from each other to gain some more lateral space  the entire well is HUGE, you can fit three of four 10s if you really tried lol

b


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

Holly freakin CRAP thats a SICK ass car !

REALLY clean install ! 

I hope my car turns out that smoooooth


----------



## Hi There (Mar 16, 2007)

8675309 said:


> I had a 6th order b bandpass with 4 6.5s and I always had people thinking they were 12's in a bass reflex eclosure.


Wow, that sounds challenging...got design specs on that?


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> sure  here you go
> 
> http://volvospeed.com/vs_forum/index.php?showtopic=45993
> 
> b


I know you have a Legacy and not an Impreza but do you ever post on NASIOC.com? There are plenty of Legacy owners there and plenty of people who like to see legacys. Post this up in the Car Audio seciton if you do. 

Looks great, as usuall.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> sure  here you go
> 
> http://volvospeed.com/vs_forum/index.php?showtopic=45993
> 
> b


Excellent work! The install on my leg wagon will hopefully start soon. A few q's for you:

- Would the A7 have fit where you have the A5? I am planning on going with an A7

- Any heat issues, or does the A5 internal amp manage to keep the temp reasonable?

- You need to (if not already) post this up on lgt.com. We need more people who do more than the usual Polk components


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

sorry been busy 

1. yes the A7 will fit, but int he slot where the Sub is in my car, not where the A5 is, it will fit barely, with almost no room to spareleft to right...and you have to use all right angles (this is if you want to do the foam piece like me)

2. not even remotely close, i blast the A5 all day, and it barely gets lukewarm  a signature of DLS ultimate amps...

3. I am on LGT.com as a sponsor with the name 16psibrick, and its in my sig, i posted it last year when i first did it. but most LGT owners arent into looking for top notch sound IMO 

4. i may be looking to sell my install lol and start a new soon

b


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

bing, where do you get yoru perforated aluminum? ive been looking for a local supplier.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for chatting with me about this material on the phone, Bing. As a result I have abandoned my search for perf. sheetmetal through a supplier based on the pricing you gave me. I found a better alternative.

I understand that scrounging is unnecessary for you as a billable service installer and maybe even undesireable. However, as an FYI to you and to the rest of the San Jose group, I found a much better source for perforated steel.

I assumed I would be able to get nickel and dime pieces of perf material from a supplier for $10, $15, etc. Since it's not possible easily here I went to my local surpluss electronics store instead. The name of the shop is "weird stuff" located on carribean drive just past mathilda.

I ended up buying the entire door off a server rack for $25. it barely fit in my civic with the passenger seat scootched forward!  But 100% of the face is perforated steel, and I now have a nice piece approximately 2.5'x6' to build projects with! not bad for $25 

They had a whole stack of doors, all for $25. come one come all.

I can understand if your customers would have a problem with scrounged material, Bing. But I have to say, if you ever considered doing some curved grillework, some of the doors were pre-curved as an accent to the server rack. would let you make all sorts of neat grills without having to put a curve in the perf material yourself 

(I also bought an enormous spool of 50 conductor ribbon cable for ten bucks 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7227)


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

3. I am on LGT.com as a sponsor with the name 16psibrick, and its in my sig, i posted it last year when i first did it. but most LGT owners arent into looking for top notch sound IMO 


oh ya? 

i am! 

im just to darn broke to afford it.... 

actually if you were in my neck of the woods id go save up to get an install done by you...


----------



## lacrossejunkie246 (Sep 10, 2009)

WOW! that's unbelievable! I'm so jealous


----------



## Eiswritsat (Nov 19, 2008)

Sick work, impressed as alway


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

wow thanks for reviving this one from the seriously dead realm hehe, those were the good ole days


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

(thats all I can say)


----------



## CAMSHAFT (Apr 7, 2006)

That is great example of what Scott Buwalda and I call the three "S" Speed Style and Sound!!


----------



## killahsharksjc (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice install fellow shark...


----------



## jadon087 (May 26, 2007)

sick car and sick build!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

the car is crazy sick but on the fans are they just computer fans?


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

optimaprime said:


> the car is crazy sick but on the fans are they just computer fans?


I think so. 12Volts DC


----------



## The Machine (May 19, 2012)

Awesome! Love the hideaway feature of this setup! What kind of exhaust do you have here?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

The Machine said:


> Awesome! Love the hideaway feature of this setup! What kind of exhaust do you have here?


 
The OP was from '07... and it actually died in '09... :laugh:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

damn...this was 5 years ago?!?! I look at some of the stuff i did back then and kinda wanna laugh 

sorry but i have no idea what type of exhaust it is hehe, i just know it scared me silly when i drove it.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Love your new car Bing!! hahahahaha


----------



## abdulwq (Aug 17, 2008)

nice car and cg details


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

optimaprime said:


> the car is crazy sick but on the fans are they just computer fans?


hey i just realized i never saw this question lol

well, ummm i have no idea if they are or they arent...i ordered them from my car audio supplier  dont think you can fit too many 4" box fans inside a computer case  but essentially, tney are just oversized versions of computer fans or hugely downsided versions of the room box fans


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

I cannot believe i am just now seeing this thread being a NISMO lover. I believe Lonely Island said it best.....Jizzed in my pants.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

HOLY CRAP i NEVER expected this thread to be resurrected from the dead lol

to be honest, looking back at that build...what 5 years ago? I would have done so many things differently today...but thats the learning curve i guess


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Holy zombie thread!


----------



## sweefu (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice re-install there, wow that initial install was a bit odd huh


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

good lawd, this thread wont ever die hahaha


----------



## cyrusthevirus23 (Feb 16, 2013)

is that the 3m carbon wrap? if so i used that on my 09 ss cobalt i did all the pillars and then painted over top of it with metallic paint and clear coat looked just like the real finish.


----------



## cyrusthevirus23 (Feb 16, 2013)

great work i love these cars i always wanted to ride in one that was twin turbo.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

no thats like the leather like thick CF vinyl


----------

